# Hedemora



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will be compiling every bit of info I can on the hedemora chicken over the coming months. I have one juvenile roo right now, who has some distinct differences between other birds I have raised. 
I have so far noticed that this fella is a forager, he would happily spend his days in the bushes rooting up bugs and stuff. I think he has the sharpest talons of any chicken in my flock, they are long and sharp. He also seems to have a bit better luck catching flying objects like butterflies and grasshoppers. 
reports of these birds being great foragers are not a lie, as this fella does not even care to eat the FF in the evening, simply finds enough about the yard.
His coloring makes him nearly impossible to spot while in the bushes or trees, leaving me to question if he needs the coop at all.. as he tend to roost outside the main coop in his own little perch. 
as he grows I will be taking weight and pics along the way, and as i hatch more of these great birds and the winter months come we can all test their wintry might together.. from the warmth of your homes, we can se eif the snow chicken will continue to forage even in snows


----------

